# too new to do RIU?



## Adam West (Jul 25, 2012)

Iv'e growna small window grow that never went to compleation so i've got 0 grow experience, but i reaserch so much i'd guess you'd call it a hobbie. I should be starting my first real grow project soon.

also I've got some experience making ethanol and reaserched til I was crosseyed there to so if any of yous guys wants to ask me about anything like that anywhere where off-topic posting is cool i'd love to share any knowledge i can (I'm guessing since this is a marijuana growing reaserch forum any info i have there will be layed out before i can type it up but ill still try)

i've also made and reaserched the benifits of herbal soap but my woman focuses more there than i do and i'm sure she'll show up before to awful long 

last but not least I am the real Adam West. batman baby, straight up!


----------



## rene112388 (Jul 25, 2012)

Adam West said:


> Iv'e growna small window grow that never went to compleation so i've got 0 grow experience, but i reaserch so much i'd guess you'd call it a hobbie. I should be starting my first real grow project soon.
> 
> also I've got some experience making ethanol and reaserched til I was crosseyed there to so if any of yous guys wants to ask me about anything like that anywhere where off-topic posting is cool i'd love to share any knowledge i can (I'm guessing since this is a marijuana growing reaserch forum any info i have there will be layed out before i can type it up but ill still try)
> 
> ...


oh will she you think shes just gonna jump on your thread cuz you posted hope you like the site sweetie and ya know ive been known as wonderwoman here


----------



## Adam West (Jul 25, 2012)

rene112388 said:


> oh will she you think shes just gonna jump on your thread cuz you posted hope you like the site sweetie and ya know ive been known as wonderwoman here


 I love you baby, why when you were on you saw someone else replied but when i log on they aint up here no more? i think they said welcome mayor and i thought that was the sh*t theyd mentionmy role on family guy.

oh well stuff happens i guess, imma maybe get off for a while, i can talk to you anytime


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 25, 2012)

welcome to r i u...


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 25, 2012)

hey there Adam I just wanted to stop by and say whats up and congrats on the baby boy...! you are most welcomed here... you got a good woman there make sure you take care of her and the little man...

Cheers~Reggae


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2012)

You were bad-ass on family guy. However what you did to that shark 
while hanging off that chopper gave me chills. I`m glad you were never hurt in battle. F-the joker homie!!!!
P.S Robin is a twink no?


----------



## lime73 (Jul 25, 2012)

Adam West said:


> Iv'e growna small window grow that never went to compleation so i've got 0 grow experience, but i reaserch so much i'd guess you'd call it a hobbie. I should be starting my first real grow project soon.
> 
> also I've got some experience making ethanol and reaserched til I was crosseyed there to so if any of yous guys wants to ask me about anything like that anywhere where off-topic posting is cool i'd love to share any knowledge i can (I'm guessing since this is a marijuana growing reaserch forum any info i have there will be layed out before i can type it up but ill still try)
> 
> ...


Welcome to Riu! glad you decided to join up...lots of talented grower here to help you. 

I started mine in a window at first too...we all started somewhere... and somehow...lol 

Congrats on the baby cub daddio 

*LIME*


----------



## Adam West (Jul 26, 2012)

oh I'm not the "bf" shes been talkin about  i just hit her up when he's out.hope he doesn't read this actually

but you know, thanx much, she's the best mother in the world she's crazy as hell, but its just my kinda crazy so i got that. kids amazing hes gonna be a super hero likr hs daddy between us we more than got the best coming for him.

sharks are the sh*t but thems was exploding sharks, who the hell sends exploding sharks at ya, well it had to be doine and aklways hated that robin never let him in my dressing room ill tell ya that much


----------



## rene112388 (Jul 26, 2012)

Adam West said:


> oh I'm not the "bf" shes been talkin about  i just hit her up when he's out.hope he doesn't read this actually
> 
> but you know, thanx much, she's the best mother in the world she's crazy as hell, but its just my kinda crazy so i got that. kids amazing hes gonna be a super hero likr hs daddy between us we more than got the best coming for him.
> 
> sharks are the sh*t but thems was exploding sharks, who the hell sends exploding sharks at ya, well it had to be doine and aklways hated that robin never let him in my dressing room ill tell ya that much


these guys already know that i'm a little bit more than just crazy but yea you got me baby and we got this.

can't wait to start our grow. also lime and reggae thanx for stopping by, i just wanted you all to have a chance to meet


----------



## lime73 (Jul 26, 2012)

rene112388 said:


> these guys already know that i'm a little bit more than just crazy
> 
> i just wanted you all to have a chance to meet


yup sure do! haha 

it was a great idea


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

cheers Rene, im glad we got a chance to meet also.. sounds like you guys are one and the same
thats a brautifull thing..


----------



## rene112388 (Jul 26, 2012)

thats sweet guys and yep reggae you will see we are very much two peas in a pod sos


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

welcome to riu


----------



## lime73 (Jul 26, 2012)

rene112388 said:


> thats sweet guys and yep reggae you will see we are very much two peas in a pod sos


reminds me of a song "im sending an sos to the world" i hope that someone get my...message in a bottttlle lol


----------



## rene112388 (Jul 26, 2012)

i'm sending out an sos i'm sending out an sos lol great lime now it's stuck in my head! and hello fab glad ya made it sorry i couldn't resist messin with ya last night adam didn't want me to just drag y'all over wanted you guys to find it


----------



## lime73 (Jul 26, 2012)

Message in a bottle-The police 
[video=youtube;MbXWrmQW-OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXWrmQW-OE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXWrmQW-OE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## rene112388 (Jul 26, 2012)

lol awe you even posted the link so could watch now might let adam jump on soon


----------



## Adam West (Jul 26, 2012)

thanx much you all my post might be kinda few and far between until grow starts unless someone asks me something- im not as good at just B.S.ing as my girly but it has been fun so i might give it a shot or two

rene baby i kinda got on here cause theres no phone here so ill check this out every few incase you need something, and p.s. thanx for the repution points baby  you know why i got em


----------



## Adam West (Jul 26, 2012)

why's my post only cover half the space yous guys's does 

(EDIT: i guess this one didn't do it) 
(EDIT 2: now they switched this one only covers half and the one before its normal, wierd)


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

lime73 said:


> reminds me of a song "im sending an sos to the world" i hope that someone get my...message in a bottttlle lol


the police.........


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

Adam West said:


> why's my post only cover half the space yous guys's does
> 
> (EDIT: i guess this one didn't do it)
> (EDIT 2: now they switched this one only covers half and the one before its normal, wierd)


cuz u a newbie lol
jk idk


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

I just learned how to post large pics so I just had to throw one up here... 







peace out bitches Reggae was hear....


----------



## rene112388 (Jul 26, 2012)

ah so sweet of you adam to make sure i can get Ahold of ya sad when my man knows if he needs to get Ahold of me just post on riu  and Reggae glad you got the pic's figured out i cracked up when i seen your post feeling a bit cocky today?


----------



## lime73 (Jul 26, 2012)

rene112388 said:


> Reggae glad you got the pic's figured out i cracked up when i seen your post feeling a bit cocky today?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

rene112388 said:


> ah so sweet of you adam to make sure i can get Ahold of ya sad when my man knows if he needs to get Ahold of me just post on riu  and Reggae glad you got the pic's figured out i cracked up when i seen your post feeling a bit cocky today?


haha yupp its like a whole new side of RIU being able to post large pics.. "in your face"


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> haha yupp its like a whole new side of RIU being able to post large pics.. "in your face"


----------



## lime73 (Jul 26, 2012)

reggae olack hulksmash computer last night over it...lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

lime73 said:


> reggae olack hulksmash computer last night over it...lol


yeah he was pissed 
you should have seen his post on support forum asking whose ass u got to kiss around this raggedy ass site


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

F A B said:


> yeah he was pissed
> you should have seen his post on support forum asking whose ass u got to kiss around this raggedy ass site


lol that shit was funny yesterday I havnt been that mad in a long time


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

at times like that I sure wish I has some good weed, or any weed I should say.. last night I would have smoked some dirty ass brown weed and not carred one bit


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> at times like that I sure wish I has some good weed, or any weed I should say.. last night I would have smoked some dirty ass brown weed and not carred one bit


u cant get good in bay area? i never had a problem when i lived there


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

its always available Fab, Im just still taking it slow my brother.. I wanna clear the head alittle more so I dont fuck up this come back grow..


----------



## F A B (Jul 26, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> its always available Fab, Im just still taking it slow my brother.. I wanna clear the head alittle more so I dont fuck up this come back grow..



thats same reason smoke it lol
to clear the head 
but i feel u


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2012)

my head is foggy as fuck if I don't get some thc in my system


----------



## rene112388 (Jul 27, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> my head is foggy as fuck if I don't get some thc in my system


im with you on that without my smoke there is no sugarbear just grizz now imagine what poor adam dealt with when i was pregnant  makes ya wanna hug him or something huh


----------



## Adam West (Jul 28, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> haha yupp its like a whole new side of RIU being able to post large pics.. "in your face"



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mapj4hPb-kY


----------



## lime73 (Jul 28, 2012)

Adam West said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mapj4hPb-kY


[video=youtube;Mapj4hPb-kY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mapj4hPb-kY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------

